# arrow rests



## lineman2002 (Mar 17, 2008)

*arrow rest*

Try a ripcord they are the best rest ive used got 3 of them


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Truy the Bodoodle Zapper 300or 400.

They are a three prong style rest.


----------



## syndique (May 31, 2008)

*many thanks*

Many thanks for the suggestions

Glad to be here 

It is a wonderful hobby and great sport.

By the way Fillmore,ny is that in any way associated with Pearl River, NY ... I used to live in Orangeburg, NY Rockland County


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk syndique


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* syndique. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## skitty4gzus (May 26, 2008)

hostage capture or nap quicktune both similar to whisker biscuit but no contact with fletching


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

You could try blazer vanes with the biscuit rest. I shoot blazers through a bisquit and they hold up great.

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Carnivore1 said:


> You could try blazer vanes with the biscuit rest. I shoot blazers through a bisquit and they hold up great.
> 
> Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


ditto..I do the same an have had great results.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry bud never heard of either one.

Fillmore is in the western part of NY state.

I'm 60 miles between Buffalo and Rochester.


----------



## syndique (May 31, 2008)

*ny*

Sorry different part of the state

I used to spend alot of time between Syracuse Rochester and Niagra

Beautiful country


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Yep, especially in the fall.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

